# A Smart Wearable Metronome



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It even can tie into your smartphone.

Soundbrenner Pulse is a metronome that you will love using. It's wearable, smart and powered by vibrations. Develop a rock solid inner sense of rhythm – play with more speed and accuracy – free your mind and gain focus – add more feel to your music – play with full confidence – master the most difficult sections of your songs.

*How To Wear It*
Each Soundbrenner Pulse comes with two bands. The short band is designed for the wrist and can also be worn by children, the long band is designed for the upper arm and the leg. Depending on your instrument and preference you can try out at home which location you prefer and comfortably switch out the bands.

*Hardware Controls*
You can change the tempo in seconds without taking the smartphone out of your pocket. Simply tap your fingers on the Soundbrenner Pulse and the tempo will follow your taps. It’s magical. You can also turn the wheel left and right to increase or decrease the BPM, and by performing a double tap you can start and pause the metronome at anytime.

*Multi-Player Synchronization*
To help bands and orchestras play with rock-solid precision, we’ve developed Multi-Player Syncronization. Connect up to 5 Soundbrenner Pulse to one smartphone which serves as a master to all devices. In a matter of seconds you can play together, feeling the rhythm in perfect synchronization.

*DAW for Mac*
Soundbrenner DAW Tools for Mac OS X was created for our advanced users. Just start the app and it will show up as a MIDI Clock destination in your favourite Digital Audio Workstation. It will automatically adjust the tempo of the Soundbrenner to whatever you set in the DAW.

*FEATURES*

7x more powerful than the average vibration of a smartphone
Customize time signatures and subdivisions, set accents
Link up to ten devices via Bluetooth to one phone or tablet and feel the beat together
The Soundbrenner Pulse can receive input from all major DAWs via MIDI
Use it silently or add audible click played through your headphones or speakers
Lights up in sync with vibrations, turn it off or choose colors in the app
Create and save your rhythms and organize them in set lists
Tap your fingers on the Soundbrenner Pulse and it will follow your tempo


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

$100.00 retail it's not cheap but not over the top either.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I thought it was mostly a gimmick until I watched the video. I think it may be something worthwhile.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Put it on the headboard.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

To me that's some useless piece of plastic...I've had a metronome for years in my phone with features similar to that and never found use for it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It might be cool--but I don't like wearing watches--& even when I did wear them I normally ook it off when I played guitar--so if hey had a different way o do it--I might consider it.


----------

